# Where do you believe He11 is?



## christianhunter (Sep 27, 2010)

Below us on this earth.

Not on the earth.

Where do you think it is,and why?


----------



## FritzMichaels (Sep 27, 2010)

center of the earth and yes men went there while alive before they even died. God is Holy. Denying God is foolish.

Numb 16:29-35


----------



## formula1 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re:*

I don't know, but it is where Jesus is not and I want to be with my Lord.


----------



## ronpasley (Sep 27, 2010)

Some will say right here rightnow is he11, I say it's in the middle of the earth but I dont care where it is want I care about is who is going there. The reason I say here in the center of the earth is because Jesus descended into the lower parts of the earth. But I don't know but oneday everbody will know where he11 is.


Ephesians 4:9
 9 (Now this, “He ascended”—what does it mean but that He also first[a] descended into the lower parts of the earth?

Matthew 12:40
40 For as Jonah was three days and three nights in the belly of the great fish, so will the Son of Man be three days and three nights in the heart of the earth.

Isaiah 14:9 
9 “ he!! from beneath is excited about you, 
      To meet you at your coming; 
      It stirs up the dead for you, 
      All the chief ones of the earth; 
      It has raised up from their thrones 
      All the kings of the nations.



WHAT JESUS CHRIST SAYS ABOUT HE11
"fire"	Matt 7:19, 13:40, 25:41
"everlasting fire"	Matt 18:8, 25:41
"eternal ****ation"	Mark 3:29
"he11 fire"	Matt 5:22, 18:9, Mark 9:47 
"****ation"	Matt 23:14, Mark 12:40, Luke 20:47
"****ation of he11	Matt 23:33
"resurrection of ****ation"	John 5:29
"furnace of fire"	Matt 13:42, 50
"the fire that never shall be quenched"	Mark 9:43, 45
"the fire is not quenched"	Mark 9:44, 46, 48
"Where their worm dieth not"	Mark 9:44, 46, 48
"wailing and gnashing of teeth"	Matt 13:42, 50
"weeping and gnashing of teeth"	Matt 8:12, 22:13, 25:30
"torments"	Luke 16:23
"tormented in this flame"	Luke 16:24
"place of torment"	Luke 16:28
"outer darkness"	Matt 8:12, 22:13
"everlasting punishment"	Matt 25:46


ARE YOU WILLING  NOT TO LISTEN TO THE LORD BEWARE THE WARNING SIGNS ARE HERE FOR YOU REPENT AND TURN FROM YOUR SINS.


----------



## CAL (Sep 27, 2010)

Don't know where it is but know I don't want to go there not for a second much less eternity!


----------



## apoint (Sep 27, 2010)

Good answers, on a brighter side I do know where the center of Paradise or heaven is.  It is wherever YHWH is.                            Glory to my merciful King of the universe.


----------



## packrat (Sep 28, 2010)

*????*

Hmmmmm.....
Maybe in one of the new spiritual sub-forums?


----------



## ronpasley (Sep 29, 2010)

Scientist and Bible teacher, Henry Morris also agrees the Bible plainly teaches that he11, is somewhere in the heart of the earth itself. It is also called 'the pit' (Isa. 14:9, 15: Ezek. 32:18-21) and 'the abyss' (Rev. 9:2).  These writers certainly believed he11 to be real and geographically 'beneath' the earth's surface. . .


----------



## jason4445 (Sep 29, 2010)

By the number of drinkers, dopers, pill takers, those prescribed mind altering drugs, those addicted to their sports, religion, collecting, money, as scared as we are we have to arm ourselves to the teeth, by our money, family and marriage troubles, and the general way we treat each other I would say we pretty much create our own he!! here on earth - anything on the other side would probably be a slight to greater improvement.


----------



## VisionCasting (Oct 1, 2010)

That's kind of like asking me where Scranton, PA is.  I've heard of it...   but I am certain that I am not going there.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Oct 1, 2010)

Southside of chicago


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't actually know where it is and hope I never learn.

I don't want a room there.


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 1, 2010)

Swamp Runner said:


> Southside of chicago



"In the baddest part of town.......You better just beware of a man named Leroy Brown."

I'm sorry Bill,I'm retarded.


----------



## 37L1 (Oct 1, 2010)

The new "Swap and Sell"?

It rhymes anyway. . .


----------



## Jeffriesw (Oct 2, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> "In the baddest part of town.......You better just beware of a man named Leroy Brown."
> 
> I'm sorry Bill,I'm retarded.



I wondered who would "get it"


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 5, 2010)

He11. It was a trash dump outside the city where they burnt their trash and dung. It's fire never went out due to everyday usage. The first ones to read these "books" knew fully what the writer was talking about.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 5, 2010)

1gr8bldr said:


> He11. It was a trash dump outside the city where they burnt their trash and dung. It's fire never went out due to everyday usage. The first ones to read these "books" knew fully what the writer was talking about.




Right on!

.


----------



## Tim L (Oct 6, 2010)

Death Valley at Clemson on a saturday afternoon in the fall..


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Oct 6, 2010)

Read Randy Alcorn's book called "Heaven." He has some interesting things to say about where he11 is.


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 6, 2010)

1gr8bldr said:


> He11. It was a trash dump outside the city where they burnt their trash and dung. It's fire never went out due to everyday usage. The first ones to read these "books" knew fully what the writer was talking about.



That would be Gehenna,it is still there today.So alright,Where is The Eternal Lake of Fire?

Remember...The Rich man could see Lazerus with Abraham.He was in He11 in the spirit,in torment.There was a huge "Gulf" seperating them.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 6, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> That would be Gehenna,it is still there today.So alright,Where is The Eternal Lake of Fire?
> 
> Remember...The Rich man could see Lazerus with Abraham.He was in He11 in the spirit,in torment.There was a huge "Gulf" seperating them.


I don't know, never given this much thought, interesting question.


----------



## Kawaliga (Oct 6, 2010)

I believe he11 would be total separation from God for all eternity.


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 6, 2010)

tetgunner said:


> I believe he11 would be total separation from God for all eternity.



Yes,but that is called the Second Death in THE SCRIPTURES.He11 is a place,of Eternal Torment,not absense.


----------



## Jeff57 (Oct 6, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> Where do you believe He11 is?


 I'm not sure but I think it's somewhere just south of Dothan.  At least it felt that way the last time I was there.


----------



## emtguy (Oct 6, 2010)

I would say a black hole, see hel! is a vacum, Darkness is a abscense of light. Light is the energy source, darkness is a product of that energy being gone. 
He!l is the abscense of the Spirit, it's a product of the spirit being gone!
I disagree with it being in the earths core though. I'll studt and think on it and reply back.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 6, 2010)

Jeff57 said:


> I'm not sure but I think it's somewhere just south of Dothan.  At least it felt that way the last time I was there.




Please explain for me.  I live near Dothan.

.


----------



## Jeff57 (Oct 7, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> Please explain for me.  I live near Dothan.
> 
> .



No offense Ronnie I was referring to the heat.  Last time I was there it was 100 in the shade and the AC was broke.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 7, 2010)

Jeff57 said:


> No offense Ronnie I was referring to the heat.  Last time I was there it was 100 in the shade and the AC was broke.




You got that right. Hottest in the summer - coldest in the winter.


----------



## bob28 (Oct 7, 2010)

Atlanta.  Have you ever been there on Friday around 4:30?  New Jersey would be a close second.


----------



## bob28 (Oct 7, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> Please explain for me.  I live near Dothan.
> 
> .



It's in freaking Alabama.


----------

